

How to murder a business - cwan
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/590c8b0c-d3c7-11de-8caf-00144feabdc0.html

======
boredguy8
They're all good, and maybe it's simply because of where I'm at right now, but
particularly poignant is: 5. Make a mess of a major IT project. I have seen
companies hit the rocks because they spent fortunes on computer systems that
did not function properly. I’m not suggesting you never invest in technology,
but make sure you take expert advice, and embark on such a move only when the
time is right.

------
j_baker
#9 is _so_ true. I wish I could stab whoever came up with the expression "if
it ain't broke, don't fix it".

~~~
ardit33
my other 'favorite' expression "don't re-invent the wheel". Some times you
just have to, to make it better. People ignore the fact that the wheel has
been 're-invented' many times throughout the ages, otherwise our cars will
still be running on stone wheels like the Flintstones.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Surely wooden wheels came first - fell a tree, voila, wide wooden wheel (aka
"log" or "roller"). Also bending a whip (thin flexible stick) into a circle
and rolling it ...

